# [How to]Root Project Astoria



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

Root section #​Hello guys,
after 45564564165 hours of research (joke but this took me about 1 week ._.) I finally rooted Project Astoria

Images











Current issues​Apps can't request root because of limit of project astoria. I'm working on it.






Procedure​Perform an Hard reset first.
After settings up, deploy Root Tool.
Go to Lumia Registry Editor, click on navbar > templates and then select all.






Close the app and go to settings > Update and security > For developers.
Enable developer mode and click on Discovery. It should show to you the pin.






Download Astoria Tools.rar
Extract it.
Open that extracted folder.
You should see wconnect and so on.
On the "void" area, make SHIFT + Right click, and then click to "Open Command prompts here".
Write wconnect usb and write the pin.






After this, download AOW shortcut.7z in the attachment, extract it, copy that in your phone, example "Phone\Documents"






Now, go to your phone and open File Explorer. Open Documents and click on Aow shortcut






Go to RootFS directory and delete the file init.
Warning, there are 2 files, you need to delete "init.rc", it has about 20-19 KB.






Restart now your phone.
Keep it plugged on computer and wait about 5 minutes. it should you show "Windows Phone" device connection.
Open it and go to: Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS






Download from Astoria folder link, the latest Rootkit & Gapps version.
Extract it.
Copy ALL Files to the phone (Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\RootFS).
It ask you if you want to replace/merge files. Say Yes.






Press yes if it show this to you:





After you finished you need to set MTP to the standard path.
Download CustomPFD and deploy it.
Open that app.
Navigate to TWEAKS PAGE and click to General tweaks.
Navigate to UTILITIES: check FULL FS ACCESS and uncheck again.






Restart your phone.
Download Superuser.rar and extract it on Astoria tools folder.
After boot, connect to your pc and install superuser.apk (adb install superuser.apk)






After installation, you can launch the command "adb shell" and as you can see you are a root user








I'm really destroyed but at the same time happy 

THANKS​djamol and ngame for his Interop Unlock method/app.
Marocco2 for his help.
snickler for his help.
Pasqui industry for making CustomPFD.
(I forgot someone?)
And all member of XDA and the world itself 

Download​
Astoria Folder (Astoria Tools - AOW shortcut - Rootkit & gapps): http://astoriafolder.adeltax.com (Redirect to mediafire)
Attached some files because of problem with mediafire (stupid block)

-- EDIT --

If you have problem with installing APK after root, go to your phone and delete packageinstaller.odex using Aow shortcut and going to RootFS > System > app folder (The lowest size, approx 153 KB)


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

GAPPS Section​
Not yet, still working on it.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

Here will be my "research"


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

Changelog:

v0.72
First version.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

I will make GUI Installer/Package manager or something like this.


----------



## soad26 (Aug 27, 2015)

You are a monster, on fire!


----------



## snickler (Aug 27, 2015)

\o/.


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 27, 2015)

U are my hero o/


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

Happy rooting


----------



## snickler (Aug 27, 2015)

Ah so you actually have to delete the init.rc files and wait for them to reproduce? That's why! Awesome job. I can't wait to test this out @ADeltaX


----------



## HannHenne (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello there,

 I can then the Google Play Store etc. properly use and also
 Install Android applications on the Store from Google?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

HannHenne said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I can then the Google Play Store etc. properly use and also
> Install Android applications on the Store from Google?

Click to collapse



Not yet. For now it's very hard to resolve an "issue".


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 27, 2015)

@ADeltaX, have you tried Insecure root or insecure su binary? The su binary that doesn't rely on a root management app like SuperSU? Because we can get direct root access on an app instantly if it requests for root with that... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## Lanex777 (Aug 27, 2015)

Can we get a custom android with root now?


----------



## darkcroc (Aug 27, 2015)

Got to final Stage  now im getting an error code 14 Problem booting Astoria

Using Lumia Icon (929)  on OS 10166


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

Lanex777 said:


> Can we get a custom android with root now?

Click to collapse



Nope, you need to edit Hyper-v library  (and this is impossible)


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

darkcroc said:


> Got to final Stage  now im getting an error code 14 Problem booting Astoria
> 
> Using Lumia Icon (929)  on OS 10166

Click to collapse



Some files are missing on AOW folder.
Retry and replace the folder again.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> @ADeltaX, have you tried Insecure root or insecure su binary? The su binary that doesn't rely on a root management app like SuperSU? Because we can get direct root access on an app instantly if it requests for root with that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, Sincerely I never heard about insecure SU binary.
The SU version is a modded one, because if I use the SuperSU version, on invoking SU it say "segmentation fault" --> mean something doesn't work like shared object (library aka .so).


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 27, 2015)

Someone can compile strace binary for armeabi/armeabi-v7a?
At this time Virtual Box doesn't want to start (I have Linux Mint in VM with AOSP source).


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 27, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Nope, Sincerely I never heard about insecure SU binary.
> The SU version is a modded one, because if I use the SuperSU version, on invoking SU it say "segmentation fault" --> mean something doesn't work like shared object (library aka .so).

Click to collapse



Some Chinese tablets I fix had insecure su... How did I know? When I adb shell it's already # . Or those only work with adb and not apps requiring su permission?




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## veisen (Aug 28, 2015)

after this mod im rooted but i cant install new apks 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
fixed by removing packageinstaller.odex


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 28, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Some Chinese tablets I fix had insecure su... How did I know? When I adb shell it's already # . Or those only work with adb and not apps requiring su permission?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, that is only adb insecure, not su.


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 28, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Ah, that is only adb insecure, not su.

Click to collapse



But there do exist insecured su binaries, I had installed on my HTC Touch Pro 2 when I was using that, basically every app had su access without asking me but then I realized just how dangerous that is so I switched back to SuperSU, not sure if/where you can find such a binary today though, especially an updated one to work with android 4.4 and SELinux.


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 28, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> But there do exist insecured su binaries, I had installed on my HTC Touch Pro 2 when I was using that, basically every app had su access without asking me but then I realized just how dangerous that is so I switched back to SuperSU, not sure if/where you can find such a binary today though, especially an updated one to work with android 4.4 and SELinux.

Click to collapse



If you have that binary, please send me it, i'll modify for project Astoria.


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 28, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> If you have that binary, please send me it, i'll modify for project Astoria.
> PS: there are no SELinux on Astoria.

Click to collapse



I might still have it somewhere in my PC but it would probably be pretty useless as that binary was made for android 2.3.x or 2.2 (don't remember) and many things in android changed since then, the chance of it working on 4.4 are quite slim.
Anyway I will look for it if I get the time but even if it's there I'm not sure I'll find it, my PC is a real mess, full of things even dating from 2006 or before.

EDIT: Have a look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1978253


----------



## irshad2809 (Aug 28, 2015)

Can someone please show/screen shot of  the files/filders  under -->  Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Aow\


----------



## anghelyi (Aug 28, 2015)

What about enabling bluetooth? I saw the part where it's disabled. If I turn it back on, will it work?


----------



## snickler (Aug 28, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> If you have that binary, please send me it, i'll modify for project Astoria.
> PS: there are no SELinux on Astoria.

Click to collapse



SELinux exists on Astoria.

Running the "mount" command lists 





> selinuxfs /sys /fs selinux selinuxfs rw, realatime 0 0

Click to collapse



Also, the file_contexts file is the SELinux policy declaration file .


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 28, 2015)

snickler said:


> SELinux exists on Astoria.
> 
> Running the "mount" command lists
> 
> Also, the file_contexts file is the SELinux policy declaration file .

Click to collapse



Sorry, I did a mistake.
I mean is running but not full SELinux is running. Also is in permissive mode.


----------



## snickler (Aug 28, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Sorry, I did a mistake.
> I mean is running but not full SELinux is running. Also is in permissive mode.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. Yeah that makes sense


----------



## snickler (Aug 28, 2015)

BTW, Android Device Logging (logcat) helps out quite a bit with seeing what's wrong with failing apk runs in case no one knows in here.


----------



## mateusnguyen (Aug 28, 2015)

darkcroc said:


> Got to final Stage  now im getting an error code 14 Problem booting Astoria
> 
> Using Lumia Icon (929)  on OS 10166

Click to collapse



same problem to me


----------



## Vibore (Aug 28, 2015)

I followed every step with sucess but no luck 


C:\Users\vitor\Desktop\Astoria>adb install superuser\superuser.apk
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
785 KB/s (2944602 bytes in 3.659s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/superuser.apk
Success

C:\Users\vitor\Desktop\Astoria>adb shell
/system/bin/sh: No controlling tty: open /dev/tty: No such file or directory
/system/bin/sh: warning: won't have full job control
[email protected]:/ #


----------



## snickler (Aug 28, 2015)

Vibore said:


> I followed every step with sucess but no luck
> 
> 
> C:\Users\vitor\Desktop\Astoria>adb install superuser\superuser.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



... Look at the last line. You have root


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 28, 2015)

snickler said:


> BTW, Android Device Logging (logcat) helps out quite a bit with seeing what's wrong with failing apk runs in case no one knows in here.

Click to collapse



I always used logcat before doing this package.
If you notice, try to invoke SU from shell, you'll see the error on logcat "E/su      (  463): connect failed with 2: No such file or directory" --> If I'm not wrong, that means that it can't connect to the superuser.
The unique solution is insecure SU.... I'm already started to work on it (Thanks @Ranomez). Now my mind is half blown :\


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 28, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> I always used logcat before doing this package.
> If you notice, try to invoke SU from shell, you'll see the error on logcat "E/su      (  463): connect failed with 2: No such file or directory" --> If I'm not wrong, that means that it can't connect to the superuser.
> The unique solution is insecure SU.... I'm already started to work on it (Thanks @Ranomez). Now my mind is half blown :\

Click to collapse



I hope you manage to get this working, there were the sources for SimpleSU somewhere in that thread, hope you could find it and it helps you in some way.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 28, 2015)

Good work! We are all waiting for a good news!


----------



## simonlu1994 (Aug 29, 2015)

*Something Wrong!*

Hey,Sir!
I follow your steps and have the adb shell root successfully!
But now I can't install APK anymore! I already delete the packageintaller.odex that you told us. But it dosen't work. How can I do ?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 29, 2015)

simonlu1994 said:


> Hey,Sir!
> I follow your steps and have the adb shell root successfully!
> But now I can't install APK anymore! I already delete the packageintaller.odex that you told us. But it dosen't work. How can I do ?

Click to collapse



Do you know how to use adb logcat? With that I can find the solution.


----------



## nafilkz14 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Root successful*

root was successful thanx @ADeltaX but I run into some problems now first I was not able to deploy apps now to not able to even connect device via usb wifi its getting connected but for usb its get error 9.

please help out and once again thanx great work


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 30, 2015)

nafilkz14 said:


> root was successful thanx @ADeltaX but I run into some problems now first I was not able to deploy apps now to not able to even connect device via usb wifi its getting connected but for usb its get error 9.
> 
> please help out and once again thanx great work

Click to collapse



Did you delete packageinstaller.odex?

Error 9: check if your phone it has developer mode enabled.


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 31, 2015)

What could I do with such root access?
Now, after installing this, apps spontaneously exit and it's much harder to install new apps


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 31, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> What could I do with such root access?
> Now, after installing this, apps spontaneously exit and it's much harder to install new apps

Click to collapse



PackageInstaller is the cause. It's a modified version for play store but I see in some phone it causes problem. Now I can't use my phone until I get a new digitizer for that :\


----------



## nafilkz14 (Sep 1, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Did you delete packageinstaller.odex?
> 
> Error 9: check if your phone it has developer mode enabled.

Click to collapse



yes i deleted packageinstaller.odex 153kb file but still i get error installation failed and one more thing i noticed something that in clash of clans when i first use to click on google sign in it used to tell me to get google play services but now it says your phone doesn't support google play services.


----------



## tanveerhussain (Sep 3, 2015)

Sir can u please tell me this trick also work on 512 mb devices. I have lumia 625. I want just retrica app. thanks


----------



## ADeltaX (Sep 4, 2015)

nafilkz14 said:


> yes i deleted packageinstaller.odex 153kb file but still i get error installation failed and one more thing i noticed something that in clash of clans when i first use to click on google sign in it used to tell me to get google play services but now it says your phone doesn't support google play services.

Click to collapse



The packageinstaller included in the package is for Google Play but cause this problem. Don't install it.

PS: In the package contains Google Play Services but there are not GSF ID, thats why it say "your phone doesn't support google play services". This requires a modified APK --> and this need a custom signature.... (custom signature != Google signature && G.P.S. Plugin)


----------



## ADeltaX (Sep 4, 2015)

tanveerhussain said:


> Sir can u please tell me this trick also work on 512 mb devices. I have lumia 625. I want just retrica app. thanks

Click to collapse



It should be a thread that talks about this.

P.S.: Retrica on Project Astoria it doesn't work at this time.


----------



## ADeltaX (Sep 4, 2015)

I have my phone back!


----------



## Ma.Rio (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm new to this forum and hacking WP in general, so may I ask what's the point of doing this. What do you get from it? Aren't you just hacking  the sub-system that allows you to run Android apps?
PS: Btw, good job ADeltaX, even though I don't understand it, I feel like it's important!


----------



## ADeltaX (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello guys,
this is why I "froze" the project.


----------



## MrCego (Sep 10, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Hello guys,
> this is why I "froze" the project.

Click to collapse



ouch dude, It hurt me!


----------



## soad26 (Sep 11, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> this is why I "froze" the project.

Click to collapse






That sucks.


----------



## Luiz Guilherme Pereira (Sep 12, 2015)

damn bro, that sucks =/, anyways thank you 4 what u did, and doing,  that was epic


----------



## toddyjm (Sep 14, 2015)

*You will continue its great design?* : confuso:


----------



## nafilkz14 (Sep 25, 2015)

That's sad buddy you made a big effort in this project Astoria.. i am looking forward for update from you.. google play services successfully installed after hard reset but no use i was about to start your guide to root but stopped because last i was unable to install apps..... welcome back buddy


----------



## rahul8560 (Oct 2, 2015)

does it works on lumia 535


----------



## flips13 (Oct 6, 2015)

What the file manager have you used to get access to Internal phone memory?


----------



## vossik (Oct 6, 2015)

flips13 said:


> What the file manager have you used to get access to Internal phone memory?

Click to collapse



http://rghost.net/6cM996DP9
Move this file (unrar it) to your phone, then use default file manager and "click" on this icon


----------



## icefog72 (Oct 11, 2015)

rahul8560 said:


> does it works on lumia 535

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481 with this - astoria yes , if root  after - error 14


----------



## TravisAntonio (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe everyone in the community (including myself) can help you to get a new Windows Phone by donating. Actually I don't have a Windows Phone but I will be buying the Lumia 950 XL to replace my Note 3, so I hope I can do lots of modding to my phone and help the community and people like you @ADeltaX are the ones that keep this community to its best.


----------



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 12, 2015)

> Perform an Hard reset first.
> After settings up, deploy Root Tool.
> Go to Lumia Registry Editor, click on navbar > templates and then select all.

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## Tobynator (Oct 19, 2015)

Can someone reupload the files, please? Ive deleted the init.rc, to get the full access to the file system, but after that I recognised, that the files are corrupted.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 20, 2015)

Failed to root.... coz Astoria is not booting anymore.


----------



## jcorum (Dec 8, 2015)

Are there any updates on this project?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 8, 2015)

Can you read the comments, pls?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 8, 2015)

check 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...t-unlock-utilities-guides-windows-10-t3261369


----------



## ADeltaX (Dec 11, 2015)

jcorum said:


> Are there any updates on this project?

Click to collapse



When project astoria is available.


----------



## NZT-48 (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't wait to test this out!!!


----------



## arivazhagan (Jan 14, 2016)

*Help me !!!*

i have lumia 520...i will try this...i can't see aow folder...plssss help me


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 14, 2016)

Project Astoria is Dead


----------



## MrCego (Jan 15, 2016)

Reported. Mods, close this thread please.


----------



## snickler (Jan 15, 2016)

MrCego said:


> Reported. Mods, close this thread please.

Click to collapse



Done. The Astoria threads need closed until further notice.


----------

